# Transmission issue



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

So the mechanic told me he pulled the plug for the drain instead of the fill plug when he was filling it up. So it must have been real low on fluid.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

These kind of things are why dealers scare me for anything maintenance related. I understand people make mistakes but this is basic **** and there is no excuse for that.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Ensure you keep a record of that ... hopefully it's in writing somewhere, so that down the line after the powertrain warranty expires, you'll have proof that someone did something that may have caused premature failure of your transmission. Hopefully you didn't drive too far after leaving the dealership and returning, so if it was a short distance, I don't think you built up enough heat to do any damage to the transmission, but I'm no mechanic (although I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express).


----------



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

It was about 5 miles round trip. The mechanic said when he pulled the plug smoke came out. I hope no damage was done..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Pumpkin pie man said:


> It was about 5 miles round trip. The mechanic said when he pulled the plug smoke came out. I hope no damage was done..


As Spaycace said, go back to the dealer and get a printout of what happened. Don't be crazy about it, but be firm as down the road you never know.


----------



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

_UPDATE_. 

Been noticing the car will slip between 2/3 gear after left sitting for a little while. It would do it a couple of times then smooth out. Took back to dealer they are rebuilding the transmission.


----------

